# Best plow mount system for 08 Yamaha Grizzly 700



## BowHuntnFool (Sep 3, 2009)

I have an old plow that has been used on my mower for 4 or 5 years. I have recently purchased a 08 Grizzly 700 and would like to mount the plow on it. It curently has a winch on it. The plow is a 48" long heavy steel Craftsman blade.How hard would it be to fab this to bolt to a mounting system? Or would I be better to just buy everything new. I was thinking about the Moose quick release. Any sugestions would be helpfull.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You could fab up some new mounts. But your better off getting a new 60" plow IMO. A 48" plow is to small for a Grizzly IMO.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya a 48in is diffidently to small for a 700 grizzly I would suggest at least a 60in and ya the Moose quick release would be the way to go for sure! Good Luck!!!!


----------

